# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  على ضفاف منتداكم حطت ركابي

## خالدالناصر

على ضفاف منتداكم حطت ركابي 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صباح / مساء   كرائحة العود وأجمل 

يشرفني الانضمام إلى منتداكم حبا فيكم يا أهل الأردن أهل الطيب والشهامة

وأتمنى أن أكون خفيف دم 

وأستفيد وأفيد

ودمتم باحسن حال 

خالد الناصر

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخ خالد 

نورت المنتدى


 :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


اهلا و سهلا فيــــــك يا خالد و بنتمنى منك انك تكون عضو رائـــــــــع




و هون البيت بيتك 




أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا



عانقت جدران منتدانا
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت

مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة

لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا

إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا

البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع
معنا  

مع حبي


الوسادة 

[/align]*

----------


## &روان&

اهلا وسهلا فيك وانا كمان عضو جديدة

----------


## خالدالناصر

الله يعطيك العافية أخت الوسادة على هالاستقبال الطيب 

هذا ينبىْ عن طيب أصلك

والله يتمم على خير

----------


## احساس المطر



----------


## الوسادة

> الله يعطيك العافية أخت الوسادة على هالاستقبال الطيب 
> 
> هذا ينبىْ عن طيب أصلك
> 
> والله يتمم على خير




تســـــلم يا خالد هاد من واجبنا

كلك زوووووء 


و ان شالله بتفيد و بتستفيد 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

